# configuring boot camp with windows 7



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I recently bought a used 2007 model macbook pro with 2 GB of RAM.

Is it possible for me to configure boot camp with a copy of Windows 7 Professional and if so how do I do that? I am relativity new at Macs and I am not entirely sure on how to do it?

Also, does anyone know how well Windows 7 might run on this type of Mac? If it supposily runs slowly, I might go with Windows XP on here instead.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It should run it. First of all, you will need a OS X 10.5 or 10.6 install DVD for the Mac, depending on which OS you have on it now. Run Boot Camp found in the Utilities folder on the Mac's hard drive. It will guide you through setting up the Mac and hard drive to be ready for Windows. Stick the Windows install DVD in and Boot Camp will reboot your Mac. Now it'll boot from the Windows install DVD, and you should do it like you were installing on any other PC, making sure you select the Boot Camp drive and not the one the Mac OS is on, formatting it then installing Windows. Once it's done, and you are looking at the Windows desktop, stick in the OS X install DVD and Windows autorun should launch the hardware drivers installer and once it's done, you should be set to go.


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

the person who sold me the laptop had lost the OS X install disc a while back. I heard about a driver disc that you are supposed to be able to burn to use for the boot camp setup. Does boot camp allow you to burn the disc or do I need to do it myself some other way?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That was the beta of Boot Camp that would make a driver CD. Now the only way to get the drivers is to use the OS X install DVD.


----------



## Hybrid266 (Dec 26, 2009)

Try and install Snow Leopard. Its an entire OS, not just an upgrade. It should work although when I dual booted my Mac to run 7 it was using regular OSX. I'm running a 64 bit 7 on my Macbook Pro right now. The install went clean just having a few snags here and there (used version 2.1 of Bootcamp which was designed for XP or Vista). It was a nice experiment since Apple told me it couldn't be done but I'm waiting for them to release version 3 (designed to dual boot and fully support 7). Then I'll just erase my partition and start over.


----------

